# persimmon tree



## Ga-Spur (Nov 10, 2004)

A wildlife magnet.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, candy to deer.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 11, 2004)

Purely "Magnetic"


----------

